# SAS Phone buddies/Text Support



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

If somebody wants a text buddy just post your location and your name. 

Then PM the person asking for there number. I advise you do NOT I repeat do not put your actual phone number in the thread. That could lead to dangerous things.



Well Im in the US of A. The names Tony. Send that PM if you want my number, im friendly I swear


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Cali/M/26/ PM me! Very down to earth and friendly, just stuck with depression and anxiety and maybe we can help support each other through it!


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

Also looking for some friendly people to talk to :yes
California/M/24/PM Me.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Alabama/m/24

PM for number.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Don't pm me, just text me. If you try to rape me I'll just rape you first


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

ViLLiO said:


> Don't pm me, just text me. If you try to rape me I'll just rape you first


Lawlz


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

ViLLiO said:


> Don't pm me, just text me. If you try to rape me I'll just rape you first


LMAO, this guy.


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

i actually though about this yesterday because it's been a year since i stopped talking to people on the phone and less and less in real life and things are just getting more complicated. so yeah, i'm willing to talk to people on the phone (or text) around my age with same interests. 29/m/tx


----------



## addie20t (Nov 18, 2013)

20yo, quebec, speaks french, pm me! c:
speaking on the phone is scary, i would like to practice conversation skills lol but only if you live near, if not we can still chat


----------



## ORly (Jul 23, 2010)

24/Female/US South. 
I'm terrible and phone stuff and texting so all the more reason to try.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

29 m USA
phone text


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

18 m, u.s. ask


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

18/U.S./Oscar
PM for #


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

Kristina 19 USA please message if you want to text only USA please


----------



## sacgirl88 (Aug 31, 2013)

Amy 25
Sacramento ca


----------



## alee (Mar 6, 2012)

Well alternatively how about KIK-ing


----------



## brealair (Aug 31, 2008)

Tyrone/30/VA

PM for #


----------



## selfinflicted (Jul 26, 2010)

Gina. Ohio. Mid 20s. Bored. PM me.


----------



## Moonchild23 (Aug 20, 2013)

Great idea, OP! I haven't really explored this site yet since making an account, but I'd love to just chatter away about whatever with people who 'get' at least part of me!

So.. Emily/19/New York state (not the city)
Anyone from anywhere is welcome to pm me! 

Oh, and if you have phone anxiety maybe we can work our way up to that and help each other through shaky-voice problems :yes


----------



## LoneCat (Jul 18, 2013)

This is a great idea! I'm a girl in my late teens in IL,USA if anyone would like to text


----------



## nuncie (May 25, 2009)

Heyy I'm Nuncie, 25, from New York. Feel free to message me could use some new people to talk to


----------



## onlynatalie (Jan 8, 2014)

18, f, US
PM me for my number. I would rather text to start off, maybe if I get comfortable enough with you we can work up to actual phone calls?


----------



## sacrosanct (May 11, 2013)

18/South Jersey/Female

PM me if you want a texting buddy


----------



## Zetsubou78 (Jan 2, 2014)

17, F, France
I'm quite good at texting but speaking on the phone not so much... So if you live in Europe PM me


----------



## onlynatalie (Jan 8, 2014)

Natalie, US


----------



## retracekim (Jan 13, 2013)

25, m, KY

PM me if you want to text/phone.


----------



## Rocklover639 (Jan 3, 2011)

19/Male?/NJ but also available for NYC. Pm me for my number and I will def be sending a PM to those that I think are friendly


----------



## misanthropy101 (May 11, 2014)

This is a great idea. 25/M/CA. Looking for texting buddies to talk and mutually help out each other.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Practically 17. In the US. PM me for me info.


----------



## adam88johnson (Oct 7, 2012)

pm ilove texting


----------



## adam88johnson (Oct 7, 2012)

jason(yes my unsername is adam) 26 m il


----------



## TRB123 (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm in Canada, PM me for number.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

I haven't had a phone in 3 years. Can someone PM me and pretend we're texting ;_;


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

I would also like to join in this, if anyone is interested in exchanging numbers and having a text buddy please PM me!


----------



## cousin corona (Jun 13, 2011)

male/26e/ nyc

pm me. I can stir up a good convo


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Thread bump game strong


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Ah.. This was so long ago. I met some interesting people from this thread.


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA (Mar 31, 2015)

Milly 28 from New york


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

Areil 24 PA


----------



## ashen (Mar 25, 2014)

*yep*

california bay area 22 male x) hit mee :clap


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

Just Tony said:


> Ah.. This was so long ago. I met some interesting people from this thread.


I like that second quote in your signature.


----------



## Ella Shae (Sep 1, 2014)

Ella/15/Australia Would like some people around my age to talk to.


----------

